# Breeching



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 10, 2011)

I'm pretty new to driving. I have a cart and I did have a harness but it was too big now I'm looking for a new one. I'm wondering do you have to have breeching with the harness. I have read that it is the breaks for the cart, but I see some pictures where horses have it and others with out. Is breeching necessary?

 

 Thanks

 

-----

The seller did say they would sell the thimbles for an added price, but it sounds like those aren't perfect. I guess I'll make sure the harness has breeching before purchasing.


----------



## RhineStone (May 10, 2011)

When you understand how breeching works to slow and stop the cart, you understand why it is necessary for it to be there.

Breeching uses the horse's meaty haunches through the breeching straps that are attached to the shafts. Other forms of "brakes" are thimbles which attach to the horse's saddle and slip over the ends of the shafts, and wrap straps which attach to the horse's girth. Both of the latter forms basically use the horse's boney withers and/or girth to stop the vehicle. This is _adequate_ for very lightweight vehicles on flat ground, but completely inadequate and uncomfortable for the horse with a heavier vehicle, driver, multiple passengers, or hill work which allows the cart to "push" the horse.

The reason that some harnesses don't include breeching is that some drivers and breed show judges feel that it is too much leather on the horse in the show ring. This trend is from "copying" the Arabian and Saddlebred breed rings which don't use breeching, either. However, their weight ratio is completely different from a mini. They have a lot less weight per pound to slow and stop than a mini. I will sacrifice that "look" for the comfort of my horse, whereas obviously others disagree with me. Unless I had mechanical brakes on a four-wheeled vehicle, I would not go without breeching even in the show ring. The only way that trend will change is if more people buck the system.

Myrna


----------



## Lori W (May 10, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I will sacrifice that "look" for the comfort of my horse, whereas obviously others disagree with me. Unless I had mechanical brakes on a four-wheeled vehicle, I would not go without breeching even in the show ring. The only way that trend will change is if more people buck the system.


I'm with you, Myrna! My breeching stays on in the showring. If I'm placed lower than those without breeching, so be it. At least I know it's the safest and most comfortable way for my horse!

Hurray for bucking the system!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of driving!!

If you ride in a cart and observe how the horse stops with a load, you will easily see that breeching is necessary.

The only reason show ring exhibitors can do without it is because their horse is driving on flat ground, with a light cart and single passenger and are only asked to back a few steps. However some exhibitors do attach the breeching when they are in driving obstacle classes where the horse is asked to back in precise maneuvers. Shows are beauty contests and most show harnesses are minimal so as not to interfere with the judge's view of the horse.

If you ask the horse to go downhill with a cart and passenger and he does not have breeching, you are taking a risk. IMO thimbles do not do an adequate job of braking. Besides, using breeching will teach the horse to use his hindend, which will take the weight off the front; the front is not muscled for braking.

Ropers know this also; their horses are taught to stop with hardly any weight on the front legs. The front legs wouldn't hold up very long otherwise and the horse would be lame.

"Show" harnesses do not usually come with breeching. If you have one of these, you can order a breeching seperately and easily attach it. If you only plan to drive in shows or in parades you could probably do without breeching, but if you intend your horse to be a working horse, he will need breeching.

The topic of harnesses has come up lots of times; you can probably search the Forum and find many interesting--and conflicting!--harness recommendations.

Keep us posted on your driving progress!


----------



## susanne (May 10, 2011)

Breed show driving classes are actually halter classes in motion -- they're about how the horse looks and moves, not driving per se.

I went to a breed show clinic, using breeching as always. They suggested mentioning to stewards/judges that we drive ADS -- that they would respect our choice. I don't know if that would always hold true, but I appreciated the suggestion.


----------



## jegray21 (May 10, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> When you understand how breeching works to slow and stop the cart, you understand why it is necessary for it to be there.


I use it all the time, it feels like a very important peice of equipment! Not sure why they do not use it in the breed shows.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 10, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> The reason that some harnesses don't include breeching is that some drivers and breed show judges feel that it is too much leather on the horse in the show ring.


IMO, the _reason_ some harnesses don't include breeching is because they are a different style of harness, a fine harness as opposed to a carriage harness or draft harness, and that style of harness does not traditionally include breeching any more than a Standardbred racing harness does. Now, that said, I agree 100% with Myrna that with the difference in weight ratios between what a miniature pulls and what a big horse pulls in the show ring it is completely inappropriate to ask a miniature to do any serious work in a fine harness, but that doesn't mean the harness style itself is in error. High heels are hardly practical either but I'm not going to complain it's vain to expect me to wear them for an evening at a formal event and try to buck the trend by wearing sneakers.





I do listen to my horse (and those who know us know Kody speaks LOUD and CLEAR about his harness preferences!



) and he hated being asked to back an EE without breeching, but he doesn't mind in a show cart. The angle is so much lower that he's able to do it easily and does not object in any way as long as the footing is good and the load is reasonable. I figure if he's not objecting, I'm not going to. When I was showing in the heavy Edgeman EE my first year I went back to breeching in a hurry because it was clearly uncomfortable for him.

Other than that however I totally agree with the other posters here. Breeching is absolutely necessary for any sort of real work, is far more comfortable for the horse, and is a safety measure as well. I never take mine off except for AMHR rail classes!

Leia

P.S.- Kody doesn't mind backing his show cart without breeching, but he hates the wooden shafts.



He thinks they're too thick and too close and go too far forward on him. He's a marathon shaft boy!


----------



## susanne (May 10, 2011)

The one and only time Mingus has driven without breeching, you would have thought I'd taken him out in public without pants --

"What the--IT'S KINDA BREEZY BACK THERE!!"


----------



## Sue_C. (May 11, 2011)

To drive a horse without a breeching is like driving a car with only the handbrake.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (May 11, 2011)

I just heard of a lady who had a bad accident driving her big horse without breeching. The cart hit the horse in the butt and he kicked , knocking her out of her cart. She sustained a badly broken leg . Sad accident that would have been prevented by using breeching.

Elizabeth


----------



## CZP1 (May 12, 2011)

Don't leave home without it!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 13, 2011)

Newbie here... I really "understood" about breeching when I started doing hills in my driving lessons. My trainer is very particular about getting the adjustment and fit just right on the breeching too.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 18, 2011)

i think its absolutely necessary. the breeching makes it so the horse can use its hindquarters to stop. without the breeching the horse would have to use its whithers to stop, which can be painful. plus, without breeching, i kinda look at it as only having an emergency break on a car.


----------

